# Breeders in Canada



## tyguy35 (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone know any breeders in Canada I'm looking for a sulcata? Can anyone help?


----------



## jnite (Sep 3, 2011)

tyguy35 said:


> Does anyone know any breeders in Canada I'm looking for a sulcata? Can anyone help?



Try Skimmerhorn Exotics, they are from BC or Snakesnax, he is from Alberta, he doesn't breed them but gets them from a breeder in Manitoba I think.


----------

